# where do you catch...



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so i finally got my license today and of course i recieved the md fishing guide (you do not get it if you buy online bt you can down load it via DNR's site).

so where do you or have caught the following...

rockfish
black drum
black sea bass
chain pickerel
bluefish
channel catfish
croaker
flounder
red drum
scup
spanish mackerel
spotted sea trout
tautog
weakfish
white pearch
yellow pearch
northern pike
smallmouth bass
brook trout
brown trout
rainbow trout
walleye
largemounth bass
muskellunge

NOT asking for your exact spot, but general area such as upper, middle, lower bay, eastern bay, chester river, potomac susky, PLO, tangier, howard, montgomery county, etc

surf, boat, whatever, dont have to explain...


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

If you look on the back of the fishing guide book, it will tell you the area of certain species you want to catch. The fishing guide book is free at Walmart. You just have to ask the cashier by the sport section.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

rockfish, flounder, red drum - AI, IRI

weakfish - IRI

brook, brown, and rainbow trout - Gunpowder and Western MD streams


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Upper, middle, lower bay, eastern bay, Chester river, Potomac Susky, PLO, Tangier, Howard, Montgomery county...

Boat, surf, bank.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

*!!!*



chesapeakecarper said:


> Upper, middle, lower bay, eastern bay, Chester river, Potomac Susky, PLO, Tangier, Howard, Montgomery county...
> 
> Boat, surf, bank.


nice answer


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*largemouth bass by the dozen*

lake whetstone, black hill regional park, needwood lake, and centenial lake. all have many great attacks of largemouth bass fun fighting hookups.:fishing:


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

obviously i thought this could be a fun thread. too bad some of you are smart asses.

here, i'll join too....

water.

now i remember why i stopped posting here.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

stupidjet said:


> obviously i thought this could be a fun thread. too bad some of you are smart asses.
> 
> here, i'll join too....
> 
> ...


Don't take it so seriously. We was just funnin you No harm meant


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

*Bank and Boat species spots just a few*

rockfish...Kent Narrows, Shady Side, Rudee Inlet in Jan for Trophy size-Boat
black sea bass...Briel and Cape May, New Jersey and Ocean City
chain pickerel....Loch Raven 
bluefish...Brezzy Point Park, Ocean City 50 Bridge
channel catfish....Hanes Point Potomac River Park(dont eat), Lower James, VA
Carp...Hanes Point Park DC. Carp Anglers Group showed me...on the internet
croaker...Navy Rec/Air Station/Choptank Bridge light pole 24
flounder...Cape Henlopen Beach and IRI at night low tide
Spot...Cape Henlopen Pier August/Sept
spanish mackerel...Solomons Island
spotted sea trout... Tangier Island- thined out over the years
tautog...IRI when the sun comes up and Delaware Bay(sand fleas/green crab)
weakfish...Tangier Island/Crisfield- thined out over the years
white pearch...Wayson Corner and Deale,Md. Happy Harbor Marina 
yellow pearch...Fort Washington Marina, Potomac, Wayson Corner
smallmouth bass...Conowingo/Monacracy River Frederick, Md.
rainbow trout...Elkorn Lake, any stock pond in MD read DNR on dates
walleye...Thomas Jefferson Memorial Bridge/Washington Marina Railroad side
Large Mouth Bass...Potomac River/Dickerson Power Plant 

"You can have the recipe and even the secret ingredients, but it all comes down to presentation"...enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiOV-Yon7z4


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

EFishent said:


> rockfish...Kent Narrows, Shady Side, Rudee Inlet in
> Carp...Hanes Point Park DC. Carp Anglers Group showed me...on the internet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiOV-Yon7z4


Cool plug  .


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Tidal basin has some of the biggest carps on the potomac
Walleye ....Chain bridge area




> chain pickerel....Loch Raven


True


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

stupidjet said:


> obviously i thought this could be a fun thread. too bad some of you are smart asses.
> 
> here, i'll join too....
> 
> ...


Ow come on, I'm just joshing ya.

Seriously, I fish all across the state from mountain streams to the mouth of the Bay and OC, from stream banks to boat rails. I fish at least 5 different tidal rivers, 6+ impoundments, 3+ states. Hard to narrow down, we're in an embarrassment of riches here in Maryland Chesapeake Country.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

"pickeral - Loch Raven"...damn good lake for toothy predators plus my annual pike treks.

carps and cats - Potomac, Patapsco, Chester, Susquehanna, Middle River, Patuxent, ...throughout the Bay. A good place is wherever you can get decent access. The BEST places are where you can get 24/7 access. A good angler not only follows the fish but brings the fish to them.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Dre,
I'd love to fish with you some day. Holla if your up for some Carpin'.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

EFishent said:


> Carp...Hanes Point Park DC. Carp Anglers Group showed me...on the internet


Let me give you my opinion of Haines Point...from an Urban Fishery perspective it's superb and one of those overlooked gems giving RARE HUGE bank access in HUGE population centers for a HUGE assortment of resident and anadromus fish throughout the year.

That the Carp Anglers Group has this location for their events is smart thinking; the point has the geography, underwater topography and recipe for lots of big fish. 

I've been fishing the DC Tidal Basin for many years, as well as Haines, on my annual circuit thorough the Maryland, and I gotta say its an essential stop for the devoted or opportunistic bank angler.

Hope this helps and good fishing everyone...


----------



## sidthesquidtkle (Feb 25, 2010)

you forgot to include white and black crappie,eels,pumpkin sunfish,walleye,herring,white shad(catch and release),bluegill and anything else that I missed.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Well This is all For the Susky since I grew up on that beloved river ..... 
Crappie, SM and Lg mouth, white and yellow perch,Monster Rockies, Shad , and the ever elusive walleye. Tere is a musky to be found here and there too. O forgot about the dreaded whisker tooth!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> Dre,
> I'd love to fish with you some day. Holla if your up for some Carpin'.


Tommy
That would be cool ....I'll shoot you a Pm when I get some time


----------

